# Help me decide fellas



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hi guys. I'm placing my 4 weekly order with rave on Thursday. I'm going to order their mocha java and the new Sumatra madenling, I loved the Jagong village.

Id like a bonus third bag and not sure what. I like 'deep' coffee with earthy chocolatey flavours more than fruity coffees. If you can recommend me another that I may enjoy that would be great










James


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I hope the madenling are in better condition than the greens i received!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Do tell mr frog


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

James811 said:


> I loved the Jagong village.


Have more of it.

BTW I love it too.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Dont get me wrong i love Rave, had some great blends and greens from them, just this lot were terrible, now i dont know how they usually look as its the first time, but make your own mind up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

thats a very light roast matey. how long did you roast them for?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Really?

13 beans.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Not looking good froggy.

Have you had a word with Rob at Rave & see what he says?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> thats a very light roast matey. how long did you roast them for?


Light?!?!?!

13 cats


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Not looking good froggy.
> 
> Have you had a word with Rob at Rave & see what he says?


Not yet, meant to drop him a tweet, but been busy twisting the knob on the MC2 for 2 days.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Light?!?!?!
> 
> 13 cats


1st crack was at the point of opening the bag!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

I was being serious, they don't even look like they have been roasted!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Dont get me wrong i love Rave, had some great blends and greens from them, just this lot were terrible, now i dont know how they usually look as its the first time, but make your own mind up.
> 
> View attachment 8014


Tweet or send it to rob for feedback


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Funny that!

Maybe you should read the post again Noah.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Dont get me wrong i love Rave, had some great blends and greens from them, just this lot were terrible, now i dont know how they usually look as its the first time, but make your own mind up.
> 
> View attachment 8014


Does anyone else think that that little guy in the middle about four beans up looks like a little alien from the film of the same name?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You is tripping bro!

Anyhoo, back to the OP, get some columbian suarez, really nice i found in milk.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I'll be using just for aeropress, no espresso machine (yet) I may roll the dice on that though anyway


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Could be good for aeropress also, i had some in the V60 this morning, little darker than maybe rave would go, but it was nice!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Not yet, meant to drop him a tweet, but been busy twisting the knob on the MC2 for 2 days.


Make sure you twist it carefully!!!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I can see where Noah is coming from, the strange white, ashy colour seems unusual but thats only going by seeing beans arriving to me roasted.

Did they go straight to that strange washed out colour Froggy, did they ever look 'normal' at any point?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Perhaps it's just me as I've been under the weather for a week now since I bought it, but has anybody else had the Mocha java and been disappointed with it?

I don't by any means try to claim I'm talented at picking out descriptor's but I can always taste something interesting with any quality coffee that's brewed or extracted correctly, but with this one, nothing. Absolutely nothing. It just tastes of coffee and there's nothing else going on at all. It doesn't taste bad. It's just boring. I'm normally a big fan of rave, especially at the price point they operate in.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> I hope the madenling are in better condition than the greens i received!


Are they decaf? If so they are supposed to look like that


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> I can see where Noah is coming from, the strange white, ashy colour seems unusual but thats only going by seeing beans arriving to me roasted.
> 
> Did they go straight to that strange washed out colour Froggy, did they ever look 'normal' at any point?


That photo was fresh out the bag, the roasted ones look a lot worse, but that more than likely down to my skills!

Have sent the photo to Rave, see what they come back with.

As a side note, i have only bought beans from rave, apart from one hasbean bag, always been chuffed with service, price and quality!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Are they decaf? If so they are supposed to look like that


Your never gonna catch me buying decaf chap...

But no, just checked and they dont say decaf on the site.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

froggystyle said:


> That photo was fresh out the bag, the roasted ones look a lot worse, but that more than likely down to my skills!
> 
> Have sent the photo to Rave, see what they come back with.
> 
> As a side note, i have only bought beans from rave, apart from one hasbean bag, always been chuffed with service, price and quality!


That makes more sense, I missed that in your first post!


----------

